# What's a good DSLR camera for a beginner?



## KmH (Mar 12, 2011)

That is a tough question, because there are different levels of 'beginner', and different budgets.

For a beginner having a small budget, and little or no training in the visual arts, a good approach is to keep it simple to start, and then upgrade as experience and understanding increase. For a beginner there is little practical difference in the basic DSLR cameras. They all can make very nice photos, _if used properly_.

The most basic Canon kit is the Canon Rebel XS 10.1MP Digital SLR Camera with EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens (Black) 

The most basic Nikon kit is the Nikon D3000 10.2MP Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G AF-S DX VR Nikkor Zoom Lens

The most basic Pentax kit is the Pentax K-x Digital SLR with 2.7-inch LCD and 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 AL Lens (Black) 

*The entry-level market segment has more than 1 tier*. The next level higher entry-level DSLR's would include:

Canon Digital Rebel XSi 12.2 MP Digital SLR Camera with EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens (Black

Nikon D3100 14.2MP Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR Nikkor Zoom Lens

Pentax K-r 12.4 MP Digital SLR Camera with 3.0-Inch LCD and 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 Lens (Black) 

The top of tier of the entry-level market segment is becoming a bit confusing because Nikon's newest entry has many of the features a nd performance here to fore found in the nexr higher Prosumer market segment.

None the less the top tier of the entry-level market segment now includes the (not kit's, just the camera body):

Recently launched - Canon EOS Rebel T3i 18 MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera and DIGIC 4 Imaging (Body Only) 

Recently launched - Nikon D7000 16.2MP DX-Format CMOS Digital SLR with 3.0-Inch LCD (Body Only) 

Pentax K-5 16.3 MP Digital SLR with 3-Inch LCD (Black Body Only)


----------



## SJGordon (Mar 12, 2011)

You totally left out the #3 maker in the market -- Sony.  They have some VERY capable bodies and 25 years of legacy lenses they inherited from Minolta.  Some of the new offerings from Sony in the lens department are tops in the ranking.


----------



## KmH (Mar 12, 2011)

Yep. I did. Because, I don't know squat about Sony cameras, except that they have a non-industry standard hot shoe design they inherited when they bought them out Konica-Minolta's camera business in 2003(?).


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 12, 2011)

SJGordon said:


> You totally left out the #3 maker in the market -- Sony.  They have some VERY capable bodies and 25 years of legacy lenses they inherited from Minolta.  Some of the new offerings from Sony in the lens department are tops in the ranking.


 
How about 50 years of legacy lenses.  I had a Minolta SLR in the late 50s.  I curently have 7 Minolta lenses plus another 8 of other makes with Minolta mount.  

Now if one wishes to use all these legacy lenses do not discount the Panasonic & Olympus Mico four thirds cameras.


----------



## SJGordon (Mar 12, 2011)

Ron, I was just talking about the AF lenses that use the "A" mount and not the SR mount the older Minolta cameras used.  While you can use them on a modern Sony body, you need to add an adapter that has another lens in it.  The one I tried wasn't worth it.


----------



## SJGordon (Mar 12, 2011)

KmH said:


> Yep. I did. Because, I don't know squat about Sony cameras, except that they have a non-industry standard hot shoe design they inherited when they bought them out Konica-Minolta's camera business in 2003(?).


  That damn hot shoe is my #1 complaint with the Sony system.  Why they keep it is beyond me.


----------



## Jace (Mar 12, 2011)

Is it possible for them to make.. like a hot shoe adapter?


----------



## flyin-lowe (Mar 13, 2011)

Any DSLR camera you can afford will be a good camera for a beginner. While good equipment helps, the photographer is more important.  All of the pros on here could should ten times better with my Canon XS then what I could shoot with their higher end equipment.


----------



## KmH (Mar 13, 2011)

Jace said:


> Is it possible for them to make.. like a hot shoe adapter?


$16: 
FlashZebra.com: Sony &frasl; Minolta Camera Hotshoe Adapter (Item #0131)


----------

